# bee venom therapy



## appalachianoutdoors

Heck no..stranger danger😐. No worth the liability..maybe they should consider a licensed clinic for apitherapy.


----------



## Tenbears

Give her a jar of bees, Have her sign a waiver stating you are not responsible for what she does with them. Offer to teach her to keep bees. But I would not dispense treatment unless it was someone very close to me. I am with your wife. We live in a litigious society driven By $$$$$ NEVER risk the slightest exposure to litigation. I have had people try to sue me for all sorts of ridicules things. One guy tried to sue me for allowing him to walk across my property to visit is daughter. He fell one winter and broke his arm. His lawyer said that by allowing him to do so I was warranting that the property was safe for said purpose! He did not win but none the less I had to take my time to defend.


----------



## johnbeejohn

Give him the bees to do with what he wants when he leaves your property 
A friend of mines father has m s the bees helped for about 2 3 years then it progressed to much but he said it did help for them 2 or 3 years


----------



## aunt betty

Ironic that a simple request for bee therapy is loaded with hooks. Suppose the patient gets stung in the eye and loses sight in that eye. 
"It's all your fault".


----------



## ruthiesbees

I would ABSOLUTELY help them get the bees they need for treatment! My sister in law has MS and I can't convince her to give it a try. The person is probably not going to do the actual bee stings on your property as the stinging should involve the spine for about 10 stings every other day, and then possibly in some joints as well. More than likely, she just needs a small but constant supply of bees.

For your peace of mind, have her sign a waiver releasing you from any liability. Most patients are happy to do that, and even pay you about $.020 per bee. But please do help out those seeking treatment with BVT.


----------



## appalachianoutdoors

I am in the medical profession, have had a close friends mom do apitherapy, so am not downplaying others concerns for friends/family with MS. With that being said, there are professional apitheray clinics under the direction of an MD in conjunction with other therapies (Occupational / Physical) or medications. I strongly advise against taking part in helping someone operate outside of the standards of medical practice, not only for their well being, but for your liabilities involved.


----------



## jdmidwest

Become a mentor and get them started in beekeeping. There will be more than enough stings to cure any ill if it works. 

Stings always swell me up and cause local reactions. I took one in the foot last summer and it still bothers me because of the damage to local tissue from the swelling. I am not a skeptic, just a living testament. Joints on my hands bother me more since I have been getting stung on them than they did before. I try to avoid stings at all costs.


----------



## wstokess

Been doing BVT for a couple of years. Can't believe how it's helped me. I get stung three days a week, 18-20 stings at a time. Google Pat Wagner for info on and success for her MS.
All medicine works "most" of the time but cause everybody is NOT just alike some things won't work for some and will for others. YMMV...
steve
gonna go suck some of mine up for todays' stinging.


----------



## santa

wstokess said:


> ... but cause everybody is NOT just alike some things won't work for some and will for others. YMMV...


Yes, for people with an allergy bee venom is no option. So every ongoing beekeeper should make a test before he starts his new hobby.

Some research links regarding MS and bee venom therapy:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16541972
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/24250492
https://www.researchgate.net/public..._Treating_Multiple_Sclerosis_A_Clinical_Trial
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17583756
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4549745


----------



## tech.35058

I was kind of wondered about selling "educational bees", smallish quantities of live bees "for educational use only" as part of a local farmers market operation.
I did not know if that would shield me from medicinal uses gone wrong, & lawyer happy crazies.
I did see some one offering "therapeutic " bees somewhere on the web tho'.
CE


----------



## CLSranch

aunt betty said:


> Ironic that a simple request for bee therapy is loaded with hooks. Suppose the patient gets stung in the eye and loses sight in that eye.
> "It's all your fault".


 
If I'm dumb enough to get stung in the eye (or fall on the ice (I know it happens)) then it's my fault. If your going to be dumb you better be tough. To many idiots not willing to take responsibility for their own actions. I wish more people were like me in that since. If you don't like it don't do it. Rant almost over. I've had buddy's say god forbid the day YOU reproduce. I say why not. It'd be nice to see a younger generation with responsibility and work ethic. At 34 I now have a 4 month old. Sorry lil fella but your going to have to be tough and responsible.


----------



## CLSranch

duplicate


----------



## CLSranch

Sorry for the double post.

In most states livestock which bee's are considered, but leaning towards horse activities the owner can not be blamed for anything that happens. You can see the signs at rodeos, chuckwagon races and even on T.V. at the professional trainers yard or arena. IT IS LAW. Could that be used to prevent law suits to beeks??? Or is it just Horse activities. Such as if my cattle could get through the fence then trample someone and since it's bovine not equine I get sued?


----------



## Rader Sidetrack

Some states have an Agricultural Tourism law that limits liability in a manner similar to the Equine law that _CLSRanch_ mentions above. 

For instance, Tennessee has both an Equine Activity law and an Agritourism Activity law. You can read the Agritourism law here: https://extension.tennessee.edu/publications/Documents/PB1787.pdf

More or less, _after meeting the basic prerequisites of the law_, it provides a legal shield unless the owner engaged in "reckless disregard" of the participant's safety. _Read the document!! 
_
It would be smart to discuss apitherapy with a competent attorney in your state to evaluate the risks of whether that would be covered by a similar Agritourism act in any given state.


----------



## CLSranch

Thank you for the quick and Inoformative reply.


----------



## Jamesdenny

Absolutely


----------

